# Hurt her leg?



## Whitney (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey everyone! 

Well Jolie came walking towards me limping, so I went to pick her up and she started yelping. Well now she's just sitting there holding her paw up and I tried to give her some lunch meat but she wouldn't eat it. I called my vet and they said they are all booked up but I could drop her off and they would look at it whenever they got a chance. Do you guys think its serious enough to have to take her today? Should I call around to other vets and see if anyone can look at her, so I don't have to drop her off and leave her? 

thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## LandOliver (Mar 25, 2007)

Olivber did the same exact thing last thursday!!! I think he tried to jump up on the chair and fell off. I wanted to take him to the vet but couldn't find a ride. I kept him as quiet as possible all weekend and today he is weight bearing and acting fine. It's such a hard call tho...those little bones are so fragile. I worked his leg from the shoulder and all the way down to see if he yipped and he didnt so I was fairly confident there wasn't a broken bone. if your little baby is STILL making noise about it this afternoon tho...I would definitely take her. I would hate to give the wrong or misleading advice. (Ollie was never off his feed either tho)


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well..I would take her. Priya did the same thing when she broke her leg. She broke it just by tripping on the tile floor. But..I'm overly careful. LOL. Maybe its nothing, but I'd for sure have it checked out. Especially since she's yelping!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl hurt his leg once by jumping off the couch (which makes me so nervous when my almost 3 lb puppy tries to jump off the porch :shock
And he yelped and held his paw up for a while, but after a little bit he was walking fine on it. 
If she's still limping and yelping I would take her to the vet. Better to get it checked out


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I wouldn't risk it either, I would take her.
Better be safe then sorry.


----------



## Jennifer&Patrón (Apr 25, 2007)

o no! i hope shes ok! id take her if shes still doing it.. patrón gave me a bad scare sat & was doing the same thing. he thinks he's he-man, hes got puppy stairs on one side of the couch & his crate is on the other end (its a big sectional couch), i walk into my room to grab my flip flops so we can go outside, instead of going down his stairs he thinks he can get down from his crate (its a open create, not the closed in kind!) & jumps down on it..when i came around the corner he'd just hit the floor! & when he stood up he had his left from leg held way up off the ground, walkin on just 3!! i almost had a heart attach!! after about 45min tho he showed no sign of it hurting or bothering him at all?


----------



## Whitney (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help! I made an appointment yesterday and by the time it rolled around she was up and running around so I didn't take her. She's acting like nothing ever happen! Thank goodness.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Aww I'm glad she's doing better


----------

